# What is going on with Accucraft?



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

After ECLSTS where I picked up some very nice AML 1:29 cars I went today to look at AML site for some things and noticed that their 1:29 section has disappeared. While the references to the new diesels are still there all other reference to 1:29 items and the AML cars are gone both from site and the store. Anyone have any idea on what is going on? Are they dropping the rolling stock?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im still seeing all their 1/29 listed on the site..locomotives and rolling stock:

http://www.americanmainline.com/

Scot


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Ahh ok thats whats throwing me off didn't realize they still had that other site and they must have just moved all the 1:29 stuff to there, as they use to have it listed on the accucraft site as well.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

oh wow..you are right..the accucraft site has no reference to the 1/29!
I didnt notice that..I cant even find a link to AML from the Accucraft site..
thats (probably) an oversight that really needs to be corrected..

Scot


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Ooooh! Lots of changes, I just noticed this page on both site:

http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=496

"All items listed in “Open Box” may have been used for trade show demonstration, display, or other similar use. Some items may be repairs of slightly damaged models and are so noted. Quantities are limited to only what’s shown. Locomotives have been tested and are in operable condition. No broken or missing parts unless otherwise specified. All Warranties Apply. DEALER PRICING IS NOT AVAILBLE! Models are subject to prior sale and are available for direct purchase only. A 3% charge applies for canceled credit card orders. Shipping & Handling costs are non-refundable. Please check back regularly for newly listed items!"

Graham.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

If you recall, originally the Accucraft web site was set up so that you then selected each of the different divisions of the company - Accucraft, AML, ATLS etc,.
Maybe they are now going to split up the web sites to further avoid confusion (or add confusion depending on which way you look at it).
Or maybe they realise that 1/29 was a BIG MISTAKE!!!! (joke, joke, joke!!!!)
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

no I am sure not making anything in 1:29 is a huge mistake.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

This year they are investing in 1/29 heavily, the web site will be completely separate.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont see any reason to keep them *totally* separate..
to the point that the Accucraft site pretends AML doesnt even exist..
that can only be bad for business..people are going to go to accucraft to find AML,
and when they cant find it, they assume AML and its 1/29 line must be gone..as this thread proves..
They should at least have an obvious link from one to the other..
Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

A link would make sense to me also. I will pass that along.


----------



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

Does someone has an idea when they expect to release the four new paint schemes on 40' boxcars G401-07 to G401-10? As shown on:

http://www.americanmainline.com/modelc/G401-01-6P.htm

These new ones were added to the above mentionned webpage probably more than 1 year ago!

I Just can't wait to get the Santa Fe ones with 4 different passenger train names! (similary as Aristo-Craft did a couple years ago)


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

They are currently focusing on the GP60s but the new box cars are being scheduled. just don't know for sure on the time frame.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The separate sites are because they are now separate business units each responsible for profit... they really are not in the mindset of pretending that the other divisions do not exist but you would be surprised at how many 1:32 and 1:20.3 people complained about the addition of 1:29 to the site originally


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

It's odd AML doesn't have a home page, or at least I can't find one. They are also hard to find off of google. Vendors have greater ranking!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I found it.

http://www.americanmainline.com/

You have to click on the picture to get the other site links for rolling stock, locos, etc. AML once they get the ball rolling faster will fill the viod Aristo created when they closed.

Rocky


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Esppe Pete said:


> It's odd AML doesn't have a home page, or at least I can't find one. They are also hard to find off of google. Vendors have greater ranking!


It was posted in the first reply in this thread! 
also, when you do a google search for American Mainline, they are the 7th hit.

Scot


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Rocky, Scotty I think the first post link was to the rolling stock page. They don't have a Home Button to return you to the main page, so I think this one is golden to save a the Favorite on my browser. No online store Yet, but I think they are re building the site as we speak.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

The link I just posted is to the AML home page.
For the Accucraft home page, go here ...

http://www.accucraft.com/

Same thing, click on the picture to get to different pages.

Rocky


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Esppe Pete said:


> Thanks Rocky, Scotty I think the first post link was to the rolling stock page. They don't have a Home Button to return you to the main page, so I think this one is golden to save a the Favorite on my browser. No online store Yet, but I think they are re building the site as we speak.


No its not, it's the link to the main page..
there is no home button to return to the main page, because it is the main page! 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Click on the AML logo in red in the upper left corner, that is the "home" button... pretty common, Adobe and many other companies do it that way.

Yep, Scotty's first post, but technically the SECOND post of the thread to be nit picky ha ha!

Greg


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"....No online store Yet,..."

for 1:29
but yah can chk their MSRP stock list if ya wish; http://www.americanmainline.com/stock status/AML MSRP-STOCK STATUS 2014-3-26 AML.pdf

but they seem to have stripped the 1:29 out of both the estore and their ebay acc't;
http://www.accucraftestore.com/
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/accucraftestore/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


doug c


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

THanks for the RED AML return to Home trick Greg. I'm sure they will have an E store for 1/29 eventually. The stock page is nice to see where AML product flow is heading, especially if you have been putting off a purchase.


----------

